# walmart.com is your friend!



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

This is my typical order at walmart.com just the basics, we grow a lot of our own meat and fruit and veg...

FREE SHIPPING at $45 on grocery items

Cart Items
Great Value Premium 100% Arabica Instant Coffee, 12 oz
$5.88


Maruchan Instant Lunch Beef Ramen Noodle Baby Pack, 12ct
$2.22


Great Value: Oven-Toasted Quick Oats, 42 Oz
$3.18

Great Value: Nonfat Instant Dry Milk, 32 oz
$7.58

Great Value: Pinto Beans, 8 Lb
$9.12


Great Value: Long Grain Enriched Rice, 20 Lb
$9.98


Great Value: Pure Sugar, 5 Lb
$2.98


Great Value: Vegetable Oil, 1 Gal
$7.36

Great Value All Purpose Flour, 25 lb
$8.26


Subtotal: (9 items) $56.56
Estimated Shipping $13.00
Shipping Discount on 
home free Items-$13.00
*Estimated Order Total: $56.56*

There are better prices around but not having to leave the house is worth GAS and my sanity---I loathe physically shopping at Walmart. There is a bottle of yeast for just under $5 too if you need it !


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Do you know if/what WM carrys that is made in America?,I meen is there a list somewhere? Do they do COD?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

The Auguson farms 10lb quick oats has a nice bucket and shelf life for the price compared to the 42 ounce.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Augason Farms quick oats on WM web sight is half the price of Augason web site.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow mpillow THANK YOU! I hate shopping and would order everything online if possible! I didn't know you could get free shipping thru Walmart. Honestly I didn't know you could order groceries! Lol


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

They have the best price on Gulf Wax (canning wax), too. Yeah I know, waxing isn't "recommended" anymore.....but a few pounds of wax in our preps can be use for many things. And if SHTF.....it will be found on my jam. I just ordered 8#, added in dish soap and something else to bump to the $45. I need Borax, but they won't ship that or any of the other of the cleaning supplies I wanted.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Alice.com for cleaning supplies and quite a few groceries.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Augason Farms---I've been pleased with their products!

The #10 can of creamy potato soup (around $10) is a hit in my house! We've had it regular, with potatoes and sausage added, with corn added, with corn and chicken added, with broccoli added. 
Also like the Bear Creek chili pouches for $3.33

Toilet paper type stuff and diapers also ship free at $45


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Worst part about walmart.com?? I can't use my discount card! As employees, we get 10% off lots of things in store, but I can't figure out how to make it work online.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Taylor, try this link to enter your employee discount information.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Be careful giving a credit card to walmart.com. I placed an order a couple of years ago and received it no problem. Shortly after, I got an email from walmart.com that my "xbox card" purchase was approved. I contacted them to say I didn't buy that, and they froze my account and refunded the fraudulent purchase. But ever since then, my account is frozen. I tried creating another one, but my name, address and email is "already in the system" and I can't do it. Evidently they can't unfreeze my account, either.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Like the stock market looking at the 30 year expiration on the corn meal 22lb buckets with oxygen absorbers for $25. The best price you can get in this area is .75/lb in a bag with a couple years expiration. Quaker is 1.49/lb in this area currently.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Be careful giving a credit card to walmart.com. I placed an order a couple of years ago and received it no problem. Shortly after, I got an email from walmart.com that my "xbox card" purchase was approved. I contacted them to say I didn't buy that, and they froze my account and refunded the fraudulent purchase. But ever since then, my account is frozen. I tried creating another one, but my name, address and email is "already in the system" and I can't do it. Evidently they can't unfreeze my account, either.


I work around that with gift cards. You get charged a fee, last was $3.99, BUT I don't have to worry about fraudulent charges. I look at what I want to order, get the total with shipping and buy a card for that amount. If I have to get a card with more on it I use that on my next store purchase.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow! That must be a really busy site. I started looking earlier and put some things in my cart. Went back a few minutes ago to finish my order and several things had sold out. The Great Value 20 lb bags of rice - gonzo. 25 oz. cans of corned beef hash disappeared in a flash. I had to laugh and wonder how many people who read this thread have gotten on the WM site and placed and order. 

Thanks for telling us about this mpillow. Many of these items are considerably less than Amazon. BTW, Walgreen's also has the order online ability. It looks like you get free shipping with $25 order or more. They do have some good sale items occasionally.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Can you order food on walmart.com and ship free to a store nearby and then go pay cash for it? Or do you have to pay for it when you order it on line? They carry stuff our local stores never have. I didn't know you had to pay for a gift card. I thought it would be like the gas card, tell them you want $50 on it, and pay them $50.00. I am SO behind the times I guess.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks, Limon, it worked!!


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

backwoods, some stores let you order things online there at customer service and pay for it. I'm not sure if they deliver food to the store or not, but they do other things. You can also ask the manager if they can special order things for you. If it comes from the Walmart distribution center it shouldn't be a problem, but they might need a minimum order to get something directly from the manufacturer.


----------



## Bast (Nov 2, 2008)

I love Alaga Syrup but I can never find it in the stores, I asked a Walmart manager about it and now they actually stock it. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

I'm glad someone posted about the grocery orders being online, that's something I was unaware of.

Thanks loads!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I now am hooked on doing Walmart online. Less temptations for hubby and I. I love the free shipping part and I also earn big swagbucks too. Although it does take a month before they credit it to your account, I spent $80.00 and with the 4x I received 298 swag bucks for it. Not to bad.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

They had the rice and corned beef hash back in stock this morning so I placed my order. I hate, really hate, going to WM to do any shopping so I'll be doing this at least once a month while I stock up on some of the Auguson Farms and basics.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Amazon might be worth checking out, too. I know they're trying to worm their way into the fresh fruits and veggies market place as well. I don't know how they intend to keep quality levels up but I have packaged many a Bob's Red Mill box of oats at Amazon.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Debbie in Wa said:


> I now am hooked on doing Walmart online. Less temptations for hubby and I. I love the free shipping part and I also earn big swagbucks too. Although it does take a month before they credit it to your account, I spent $80.00 and with the 4x I received 298 swag bucks for it. Not to bad.


That's what I'm doing. Got both "college" kids school stuff and earned loads of points, plus using gift cards earned from swagging. Every little bit helps. The laptops they ordered were paid for online and shipped to the store for free pick up. I've never had any credit card problems...I use "verisign" and a secondary password.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I love swagbucks! I usually get Amazon gift cards, but if the WM giftcards are comparable in price, plus you get swagbucks for shopping WM, I could switch, no problem. Amazon $5 gift cards are 450 swagbucks...how much are WM?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

500 swagbucks for $5 walmart---shop and earn is for everything except gift cards. 

Amazon never gives me shop and earn points because I buy mostly food. The prices are generally better at walmart.com too. I use both though!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Alice.com for cleaning supplies and quite a few groceries.


Do you have a link? Have tried several times to go to Alice.com, every time get an error of some proxy server gateway gobbely Goo.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Found this about Alice.com - that must be the problem

http://www.jsonline.com/business/alicecom-files-for-receivership-b9985199z1-221413241.html

"Alice.com, a Madison-area e-commerce retailer that received millions from early-stage investors, has filed for receivership, a state court proceeding similar to bankruptcy.
The firm's website was disabled Tuesday afternoon and showed little more than a message reading, "For questions regarding previous orders, please contact [email protected]."..."


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

mpillow said:


> There are better prices around but not having to leave the house is worth GAS and my sanity---I loathe physically shopping at Walmart. There is a bottle of yeast for just under $5 too if you need it !


Thanks, I didn't know you could order online! Prices seem quite comparable to in store prices, some are a little more, like the 25lb bag of flour which is $7 something in our store.

But PLEASE don't buy that tiny little 4oz bottle of yeast for $4.58!!!! Rather go to Amazon and buy 1 lb of yeast for $6.45 as an "add on" item. Or the 2 lb yeast for $9.69. Buy together with a few friends if you have to, to get the free shipping. Or if you have friends with a Costco or Sam's Club membership, ask them to buy you a 2lb package of yeast for around $4. Put some in a small jar, keep that in your fridge and put the rest in the freezer. It will last you a looooong time and save you a pretty penny.

Sorry, the cost of yeast that is not bought in bulk is a pet peeve of mine... we bake bread everyday and if we had to use those little bottles/packages it wouldn't be cost effective to do so.


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

Costco also has free shipping and lots of long term storage items at reasonable prices.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

WildernesFamily said:


> Thanks, I didn't know you could order online! Prices seem quite comparable to in store prices, some are a little more, like the 25lb bag of flour which is $7 something in our store.
> 
> But PLEASE don't buy that tiny little 4oz bottle of yeast for $4.58!!!! Rather go to Amazon and buy 1 lb of yeast for $6.45 as an "add on" item. Or the 2 lb yeast for $9.69. Buy together with a few friends if you have to, to get the free shipping. Or if you have friends with a Costco or Sam's Club membership, ask them to buy you a 2lb package of yeast for around $4. Put some in a small jar, keep that in your fridge and put the rest in the freezer. It will last you a looooong time and save you a pretty penny.
> 
> Sorry, the cost of yeast that is not bought in bulk is a pet peeve of mine... we bake bread everyday and if we had to use those little bottles/packages it wouldn't be cost effective to do so.


I agree, and sourdough is even cheaper! I have one of those 1lb pkgs in the freezer...lasts forever!


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I feel like I must have been in a whole - when did beans all become more than $1/lb?? I'm at a point that I need to restock and I can't find anything under $1/lb :-(


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

StaceyS said:


> I feel like I must have been in a whole - when did beans all become more than $1/lb?? I'm at a point that I need to restock and I can't find anything under $1/lb :-(


Crazy, isn't it!? I buy them from the bulk food store in a 50# sack. It's the only way I can get them under $1/lb.

Another good mail order place is Atlantic Spice http://atlanticspice.calls.net/. I use them for spices and teas. I'm getting ready to put an order in with them, myself. $50 or more order is free shipping, so a few of my local friends and I order together.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I get things through Costco and Amazon with free shipping, if I have to go with a large corporation. I don't agree with Wal-Mart's practices, and haven't been in a few years. I shop in the smaller local businesses. The subscribe and save feature with some products on amazon is nice.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

IndyGardenGal said:


> I get things through Costco and Amazon with free shipping, if I have to go with a large corporation. I don't agree with Wal-Mart's practices, and haven't been in a few years. I shop in the smaller local businesses. The subscribe and save feature with some products on amazon is nice.


Unfortunately Amazon is just as bad in how they treat their employees and such. I wish we had a Costco. I have ordered from Walmart online since it is the only thing we have out here anyways and I do like the free shipping. Prices are often better than in the store too.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

How does the delivery process work? Who delivers it? How long does it take? How is it packaged?


Homesteading Recipes:

http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/?m=0

From my farm to yours...


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I placed an order last Tuesday morning, the 23rd. The items came from different locations so were shipped in several different boxes. I got one two days later on Thursday and everything else came the next day on Friday, the 27th. They were shipped FedEx. I've ordered other things from Walmart online but this is the first time I've ordered food.

edited - whoops, I guess last Tuesday was the 24th.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

7thswan said:


> Do you know if/what WM carrys that is made in America?,I meen is there a list somewhere? Do they do COD?


I work for Wal-Mart. I am a Dairy/Frozen dept. manager. According to my own research, almost every grocery item that we stock is produced within the USA. According to my boss, it isn't cost effective to import our food items. In my region, our store label milk is Land-o-lakes. Our yogurt is Dannon. Our ice cream is Wells/Blue bunny. Our cottage cheese and sour cream cultures are Hiland/Roberts/Prairiefarms. I could go on... 

If you have questions about a specific product let me know and I will be happy to check on it for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2013)

I have ordered some foods from Walmart.com and had them shipped with Home Free, but I usually get better deals from Amazon.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Holy snap...creamy potato can has jumped! It was $8.67 a month ago went to $10 when I posted this and now over $12.

It is really good and versatile and EASY!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I placed an order last week and I see some of those items have increased in price this past couple of days. I put some things in my shopping cart two days ago and today some of those have gone up in price as much as $2 on the website. The prices in my shopping cart stayed the same as when I put them there. I completed my order and sent it in. Mostly it's the Auguson Farms products, I haven't looked at all of the other things yet.

Makes you think somebody's getting ready for it to get even worse than it is today.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

Ohio dreamer said:


> They have the best price on Gulf Wax (canning wax), too. Yeah I know, waxing isn't "recommended" anymore.....but a few pounds of wax in our preps can be use for many things. And if SHTF.....it will be found on my jam. I just ordered 8#, added in dish soap and something else to bump to the $45. I need Borax, but they won't ship that or any of the other of the cleaning supplies I wanted.


you can use the gulf wax to make fire starters as well as old used candle wax


----------

